# Hello from France



## JD_0012 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello everybody, I am Nathanael, 28, electro engineer junior. I am from Madagascar and I live in eastern France. . I have bought a MK1 TT coupé quattro 225 HP from 1999 for 3 weeks. 
Here are 2 pictures of my car (don't take care of the date, i did not change the time of my digital camera):





I am happy to be among you. I hope to have a good time there. I am already in a french forum for Audi TT. We had a little meeting last saturday:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## stillchillin (Oct 29, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello mate ....nice to see you on the forum.
Rich


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

JD_0012 said:


> Hello everybody, I am Nathanael, 28, electro engineer junior. I am from Madagascar and I live in eastern France. . I have bought a MK1 TT coupé quattro 225 HP from 1999 for 3 weeks.
> Here are 2 pictures of my car (don't take care of the date, i did not change the time of my digital camera):
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome mate how far are you from geneva?

Ciao for now


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Bon jour and Bienvenue!

Votre voiture et tres 8)

TTitan


----------

